

Show HN: open hardware community allowing circuit and PCB design in browser - benschrauwen
http://circuits.io

======
koopajah
I like the design and it seems pretty well thought. One thing I really enjoy
is the ability to test the product without having to create another "fake"
account first just to see what I really could do with it so kudos to that.

You indicate you are in beta right now, do you plan to stay always free or
will you offer paid tier later?

It's hard to see how you're different from upverter.com in the end and what
would be one (or more) killer feature(s) that make your solution the one to
use in th end ?

~~~
benschrauwen
The site will always be free, and we plan to make some money by allowing to
order PCBs straight from the site.

Our biggest differentiator from upverter is that we allow to build electronics
using pre-design circuit "modules" (which are also already routed as a sub-
PCB) other people in the community. We believe this can drastically accelerate
electronic design, up to a point where people with no electronics background
can start designing circuits.

We also have PCB layout functionality from the start and plan to offer PCB
ordering service very soon.

